# What do you tow with?



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I will answer this because I don't pull with the traditional full size pick up truck.
I have a full size Dodge Ram van 1500 that I use.
The pro is that if I go on an overnight trip I can sleep in the van. The con is that it is a pain trying to get my tack out of the back of the van because the doors only open at a 90 degree angle and then the trailer is in the way.

This is a good question because I have been wondering myself about a possible new vehicle. Of course a full size pick up would have no problem, but what about a mid size? Oh, let's say the 2007 Dodge Dakota V8 4.7 L 4x4 4 door w towing package, sunroof and heated leather seats that I have been eyeing????

Someone told me you have to consider the rear axle ratial, as well as the wheel base. So in other words, you don't want to pull with a small truck like a Ford Ranger not only because the truck is not rated for that much weight, but also because it is a very narrow truck thus lacking in stability on the highway. Am I right?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I tow with a 3/4 ton GMC and i have a 2 horse straight haul and it pulls awesome you dont need anything bigger than a 1 ton if your pulling a small trailer and no less than a half ton


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Does your van have a 318? Your 1500 is the same as a truck. It's a half ton, which is plenty to tow with. I had a 95 Ram half ton (1500). It towed my 97 Logan 2 horse slant, which weighs 2800lbs. The truck was great. Hardly felt the trailer behind me. Was a little slow going up larger hills, but it was great otherwise. Unfortunately the truck was rolled, so I no longer have it. My transition truck was an 85 Ram w/a 318. It also towed great. My new truck is a 94Ram 3/4 ton (2500). It's a Cummins turbo diesel. I went with a larger truck because I want to trade my 2 horse for a 3 or 4 horse.

It largely depends what trailer you want. I had my truck first, so I needed a trailer less than 3000lbs, so it could be loaded & below my trucks tow capacity. My in laws have a 95 Dodge Dakota. It will pull my trailer, but we never have horses in it. It's a small truck. My trailer is large. Now, if you have an older straight load, it would likely be fine. Just check into tow ratings, horse weights (on the heavy side) all tack, water, whatever you bring with you.

You can also look into some SUV's also. We were thinking about a durrango. Hope this helps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

F350 diesel


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I used to tow with a GMC Envoy but it just didn't do the trick. I just traded it for a Ford Expedition (5.4) which will have no trouble at all towing a 2 horse BP.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I tow my 2 horses trailer loaded... with my ford bronco. It does awesome. I never even know its back there.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

1 ton dually.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

1997 Ford F250 Powerstroke


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

RitzieAnn,
I thought the Durango was a v6, while the Dakota (both dodge) had the V8 option, therefore would be the more powerful choice?
I can't seem to get a straight answer from the dealership. I've had every answer from it can only pull if the rear axle ratio is high enough( in which case you would need the vin # from the exact truck to tell) to you can pull a large trailer loaded w/ dressing room!
I have also heard that you should only pull up to 75% of the rated towing capacity, and conversely that the rating is just a guide and you are ok to go a bit over.
So I am unsure that just because your vehicle can pull a trailer, whether it actually should. I don't know if it is enough to say that you can hardly feel it back there, what happens to your engine/brakes/tranny 3 years down the line?
I mean, I'm sure that a small ford ranger actually could pull a 2 horse bumper pull trailer, but it doesn't mean it should.
Maybe I will have to contact the manufacturer to get a definitve answer. Grrr. I want that Dakota!


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

The newer "smaller" trucks are better than the older versions. As far as the Dakota vs Durango, I don't know. My husband is the certified mechanic. Not myself. They had a trade in at the dealership he works at, about a week ago. He was inspecting it & told me that it was better than my old half ton dodge. I didn't ask for more details once he said "sell the diesel". Lol 

Also, a "2 horse bumper pull" doesn't mean much. My friend has one that weighs about half as much as mine. She pulls it with her Explorer. But wouldn't dare pull my trailer with it. Whig is why I mentioned earlier that it also depends on what kind of trailer you get & its weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, I see what you mean. My trailer is very old (1970), so it is a LOT smaller than anything you would buy today. I can just squeeze in my 2 quarter horses, they only have a few inches on either side of them. You know how some people tack up before they load their horses? Not a chance with my trailer, no room for stirrups, lol. 
Anyway, straight load with ramp, no tack room, just a small escape door. 

But you know if I got a new truck, I would also want a newer trailer within a few years, right? I better start putting those loonies in the apple juice can, lol.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

We have a 3/4 ton '92 Ford 4x4 pick-up with a 460 engine that we towed our 3-horse slant steel trailer w/ dressing room and tack storage. That towing package had no problems at all handling the load it was asked to do. When shopping for a tow vehicle that will be used for hauling live weight in a trailer always look for a higher rating than specified. Plus, tongue weight is more important than overall weight specs.


----------

